# Lahi ng Tapang, 100% Pinoy



## Brian R. VanCise (May 23, 2008)

Very interesting on several levels.

[yt]DDuXqEGAE1M&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 23, 2008)

yes interesting on more than one level


----------



## citom (May 23, 2008)

The female host is Miriam Quiambao, First Runner-Up in Miss Universe in 1999.. Nice to see her learning Modern Arnis and Mano-mano.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 23, 2008)

citom said:


> The female host is Miriam Quiambao, First Runner-Up in Miss Universe in 1999.. Nice to see her learning Modern Arnis and Mano-mano.


Thanks for supplying the context.

That's good to know that GM Remy Presas' Modern Arnis got that exposure as a result of her study!

It's like when it came out that Lucy Lui studies Kali!:jaw-dropping:


----------



## hapkenkido (May 23, 2008)

it is a good vid


----------

